# Help Prevent Injury - pre and post event massage seminar



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I run a business offering canine massage therapy - one of the things I am qualified in is pre and post event massage, to help prevent injury and make sure the dog is warmed up correctly. I am launching a seminar service where I will come to your team or for a small group of people who want to get together and show you how to effectively warm your dog up - what muscle groups are important to focus on and how to prevent injury. 

I am offering this at a very competitive price, which will work out at a few pounds per person, fun and interactive!!! 

I am based across the North East and will be able to cover North Yorkshire as well .... PM me for more details


----------

